# Bootsvermietung Rostock/ Umgebung



## sveni (2. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammem.
Habe schon ein paar Kuttertouren die nicht sehr von Erfolg gekrönt waren unternommen.Gibt es Möglichkeiten in Rostock sich kleinere Boote zu mieten wobei ich Ort und Zeit mitbestimmen kann . Oder gibt es Leute bei dennen man mitfahren kann( natürlich gegen Unkosten ).
Kann ich mit meinem Sportbootführerschein Binnen die Ostsee sebst befahren?
Danke im Vorraus für evl. Infos
Grüße aus F. am R. Sven


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Rostock/ Umgebung*

Hallo,
dein Binnenschein gilt in der Ostsee nicht. Aber bis 5 PS darfst du Führerscheinfrei fahren.
In Rostock kenne ich keinen Bootsvermieter aber in Rerik und Kühlungsborn gibt es einige. Zuerst wäre da Boardie Knurri genennt der Boote vermitet oder ein guter Kumpel von mir in Meschendorf hat auch Führerscheinfreie Boote. 
Kontakt kann ich dir gerne per PM verschaffen.


----------



## Hansi (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Rostock/ Umgebung*

Da gibt es doch auch die Bootsvermieter-Liste im Bereich Boots- und Kutterangeln. Ich hab dann auch noch eine Tel.-Nr, eines Vermieters in Börgerende(gern per PN)


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Rostock/ Umgebung*



Hansi schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch auch die Bootsvermieter-Liste im Bereich Boots- und Kutterangeln. Ich hab dann auch noch eine Tel.-Nr, eines Vermieters in Börgerende(gern per PN)



Ganau, an die Liste habe ich ja gar nicht gedacht. ups. #t
Hier ist sie.http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=64232


----------



## sveni (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Rostock/ Umgebung*

Hallo "Männers"
Danke für eure Infos, bin schon interesiert an den Kontakten und Tel.Nr. aber was bedeutet "PM" und "PN" ?? Mit sonem Führerscheinfreiem Kan, kommt man damit auch wieder nach Hause? Und gibt es Unterschiede zwischen meinem Binnen und Seeführerschein?

Gruß Sven


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Rostock/ Umgebung*



sveni schrieb:


> Hallo "Männers"
> Danke für eure Infos, bin schon interesiert an den Kontakten und Tel.Nr. aber was bedeutet "PM" und "PN" ?? Mit sonem Führerscheinfreiem Kan, kommt man damit auch wieder nach Hause? Und gibt es Unterschiede zwischen meinem Binnen und Seeführerschein?
> 
> Gruß Sven



Hallo,
PM steht für persöhnliche Mitteilung oder Nachricht (PN) die man hier im AB verschicken kann.
Mit jedem Boot kommt man wieder nach Hause, kommt halt immer drauf an wie weit man weg fährt. Was bedeutet das man mit einem Führerscheinfreien Boot im Küstennahen Bereich (bis 2km von Land) sehr gut angeln kann. Weit brauch man zur Zeit eh nicht raus fahren.
Tja und Unterschied Binnen und See sagt doch schon der Name des Scheins. 
Mit dem Seeschein darfst du halt auf dem Meer fahren und mit den Binnenschein NUR im Süßwasser.


----------



## fkpfkp (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Rostock/ Umgebung*

Moin,

die Bootsvermietung in Börgerende kann ich empfehlen. Boote in Ordnung, netter Vermieter, preislich in Ordnung (habe da aber auch nicht wirklich einen Vergleich... aber habe mich nicht übers Ohr gehauen gefühlt.)


----------



## sveni (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Rostock/ Umgebung*

Danke Jungs, Hansi vieleicht sieht man sich mal wieder. 

Grüße Sven


----------



## Hansi (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Rostock/ Umgebung*

Gern geschehen.
Meld dich mal, wenn du hier in der Ecke unterwegs bist, dann klappt das auch mit dem Sehen.


----------



## noaction (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Rostock/ Umgebung*

Hallo Leute!

@Hansi   
In Börgerende war ich schon ein paar mal in der Brandung ! Schöne Ostseeleopraden habe ich dort fangen können. Mit dem Boot muss es doch dort auch gut gehen. kannst du mir die Tel.-Nr mal geben oder per PN schicken ?

Gruss mike


----------



## Katerle (25. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Rostock/ Umgebung*

Moin zusammen, kann mir bitte auch wer per pm die kontaktdaten des Bootsverleihs senden?

Danke!


----------



## Rosi (26. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Rostock/ Umgebung*

Moin, wenn du den Vermieter in Börgerende meinst, den gibt es schon mehrere Jahre nicht mehr. 

In Kühlungsborn am Jachthafen ist noch ein Vermieter und weiter in Richtung Rerik, in Meschendorf.


----------



## Katerle (26. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Rostock/ Umgebung*

Ist es von da aus weit bis nach Börgerende bzw sollte ich dann nicht direkt dort Quartier beziehen und auch dort Angeln?

Grüße


----------



## Rosi (26. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Rostock/ Umgebung*

Moin Katerle, klar ist es am besten, wenn du bei deinem Bootsvermieter auch wohnen kannst. Hier ist ein Link für Meschendorf. Das letzte Foto zeigt die Tlnr. von Bernd. Dort kannst du wohnen und ein Boot mieten. Ruf mal an. Die Gegend ist fischträchtig!


----------



## Katerle (26. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Rostock/ Umgebung*

Danke dir!
Kann leider die hp nicht mehr entziffern und will um die Zeit nimmer anrufen...
Kannst du was zu den Preisen sagen?


----------



## Rosi (26. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Rostock/ Umgebung*

Nö, überschlag dich nicht. Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag.


----------



## Katerle (26. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Rostock/ Umgebung*

Bin heiß :k:k:k


----------



## Sterni01 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Rostock/ Umgebung*

Wer lesen kann....

Bootsvermieter Linkliste


----------



## Katerle (26. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Rostock/ Umgebung*

Danke daher hatte ich die Nummer dann auch, hätte aber sein können das vllt neue dazugekommen sind oder welche verschwinden wie der in Börgerende.

Leider alle nicht erreichbar gewesen...also morgen ans Tele


----------



## Katerle (27. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Rostock/ Umgebung*

Also ich fahre Samstag und vllt Sonntag raus, sollten wir noch eine Unterkunft bekommen.

hat wer ein paar Tipps?
Wollte auf Dorsch und Plattfisch angeln, Kunstköder(Pilker?!) und bisschen Naturköderangeln.

Grüße


----------



## Rosi (27. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Rostock/ Umgebung*

Wir haben nur 3 Bootsvermieter hier in der Ecke.#d

In Bö liegt ein größerer Kahn, von dem ich weiß, daß er auch vermietet wird. Ich muß mal forschen von wem.


----------

